# BRY 97 Recall.



## dicko (23/8/14)

Can anyone tell me the batch number and date of the above yeast recall by Danstar.


----------



## Yob (23/8/14)

As per martin's thread on the subject dicko, but for clarity, on the back of the sachets 3520255V 05/2015


----------



## dicko (23/8/14)

Yob said:


> As per martin's thread on the subject dicko, but for clarity, on the back of the sachets 3520255V 05/2015


Apology yob, I had not seen Martins thread...thanks for the info.


----------



## dicko (23/8/14)

OK just searched Martins posts and found it....I was looking in the Yeast sub forum and not the Sponsors shop......silly me :lol:

HERE it is again to link to this topic.


----------



## dicko (23/8/14)

Well now, I am well into an APA this morning and the only yeast I have is a couple of packets of this yeast from that batch...so at this stage I have no choice but to use it.
I will pitch 2 hydrated packs in a 1.053 wort with a hit of O2 and see how it goes.
I have never had any problems with this yeast so far so I'll keep my fingers crossed. h34r: :unsure:


----------



## HBHB (23/8/14)

Sorry Dicko. I didn't see this until now.

M


----------



## dicko (23/8/14)

HBHB said:


> Sorry Dicko. I didn't see this until now.
> 
> M


No problems Martin, I only just remembered reading something about it when I got the two packs of yeast from the fridge.

As I said, I will have to give it a go.
I have never had problems with this yeast in the past.


----------

